# Doeling teats



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 27, 2011)

Sooo....do your doelings ever have very visible teats?  I'm used to ewe lambs who always have teensy little teats until they're bred and developing an udder.  My doeling has pretty obvious teats.  Bigger than I think is normal, but I may be paranoid for no reason.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 27, 2011)

My ewe lamb has eraser sized nubbins and my Nubian has thumb sized teats.  They are the same age.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 27, 2011)

My four month old nubian doe has teats about the size of half my pinkie finger.  They are clearly visible from behind, even at a distance.  I think your doe is normal!

And,   speaking of wondering if it was normal  , I was shocked at how obvious the danglies are on young bucks - especially in the summertime heat - it almost seems indecent!  But then a fellow goat owner told me that no, my buckling was not a freak of nature, that it is quite normal for them to be hangin' and swingin' like that.  Looks rather uncomfortable to me!


----------



## kstaven (Jul 27, 2011)

Visible teats are normal.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, whew. I was starting to get a little worried.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 24, 2011)

Well my little girl has got a precocious udder.  Well, half an udder.    Her right side has milk.


----------

